# Training and housebreaking questions



## Mike H (May 24, 2018)

Hi,

I know there are several threads on these topics but here are my questions.....

1. Training sessions seem to be going well for our 13 week old, sometimes. Other times, he just doesn't respond to me. So he train when he wants to. IS there any strategy to deal with a pup that is refusing to listen. I thought there was something wrong with his hearing....lol :grin2:

2. My other question is about potty training. He seems to be getting how to go in crate....and even go outside. But how do I train him to "ask" to go outside to use potty. If he has to go and I didn;t take him out, he just goes wherever. Should I just be patient since he is 13 weeks or am I missing something? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your puppy is much too young to be giving you any kind of signal that he has to go out to potty, so I would say to be patient. At this age it is you that is trained to the frequency you need to take him out. Hopefully a signal will come sometime in the future but I don’t think all dogs give one. If you use the same door to go in and out for potty your dog could end up signaling you by sitting by the door or scratching at the door. My girl does that once in a while but her usual signal is to jump up on my leg if I am standing or get in my face if I am sitting. This works for me as she definitely makes me know that she needs to go out.


----------



## Mike H (May 24, 2018)

Thanks so much for the reply, Molly. It helps to know it is just an age thing.  

Yesterday, we had ZERO accidents. WOO HOO!  I am being relentless when he is out of expen. in terms of watching him like a hawk and taking him out a couple times an hour. 

ALSO, anybody have any suggestions for what to do when it is raining? Do your pups like going out in rain/snow?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*rain or snow*



Mike H said:


> Thanks so much for the reply, Molly. It helps to know it is just an age thing.
> 
> Yesterday, we had ZERO accidents. WOO HOO!  I am being relentless when he is out of expen. in terms of watching him like a hawk and taking him out a couple times an hour.
> 
> ALSO, anybody have any suggestions for what to do when it is raining? Do your pups like going out in rain/snow?


We have a fenced yard here in Kampala (rain but no snow) and no fence, so always on a leash when we're in PA (rain and snow). Perry doesn't mind the snow at all - but that's on a leash, so it might be related to that - and will go out/ potty no problem. With the rain in Kampala it depends. When the weather is nice I can just let the door open and he'll go out. If it's drizzling he'll still go out and do what he needs to. But my housekeeper told me that last week when it had rained really heavily, she put him out and then he came running back inside and peed in the bedroom! (This after not having any "accidents" in at least a year and a half... well, except for 1 a few months ago when it was my fault for taking him out of his crate after being in it for hours and then puttering around the house before opening the door for him and he peed a lot! right in front of the door), So, when it's raining OR the grass is really wet from rain I have to go out with him to make sure he goes, because he sometimes will try to NOT go into the yard and run back into the house immediately, so I have to stand there, close the door to the house, until he goes.

If I'm home and it looks like it's going to rain heavily, I make sure he goes out before it starts as well.

Of course, maintaining an indoor option is always a choice as well.

The dalmatian I had years ago was the same way. I naively thought 'great, I have a fenced yard, I won't have to go out in bad weather' but that was actually the only time I DID have to put her on a leash and walk her in the yard - because she'd stay on the covered patio and then, at 3am when she couldn't hold it a second longer she would wake me up desperate to go out.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I use a big golf umbrella to take Molly out in heavy rain. She also has a rain slicker. A light rain doesn’t bother her too much. As far as snow, she seems to be bothered most by very low temperature or wind chills. I can tell when it is too cold because she will pick her paws up and not want to walk in the snow. She has a winter parka to keep her body warm but I have not found a boot or sock that stays on well in the snow. I have an indoor potty area set up in my basement that I can use in extreme weather that Molly will use if necessary.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

When it snows, I keep up a shovelled path on the grass so my dogs have a place to walk and pee. In a heavy rain, I use all the tricks - umbrellas, going out with the dogs on a leash, waiting and watching by the door. But mostly, I have tought them that they can’t come back in until they have peed. Rushing excitedly back into the house is a motivating reward!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine will go out in light rain or snow, but if it's a really driving rain, or if the snow is too deep, they will sigh and go use their litter box. They prefer going outside, but not if it's awful. I suppose I could have INSISTED on them learning to potty outside in all weather, but, frankly, I don't want to clean up 3 coated dogs after going out in a heavy rain, nor do I want to dress and undress 3 dogs multiple times a day.


----------



## Lucindagh (Sep 20, 2018)

Our Molly is 15 weeks. We live on the OR coast. Fortunately, the weather has been predominately great since she came to live with us. We have had rain a couple of times, but it was fairly light. The first time we wondered how she would manage. She seemed thrilled by the drips on the deck and thought the tiny puddles were new exciting water bowls. She is a Pacific Northwest girl though. She was born here in OR. I would love to see how she does with snow...but we get it once in a blue moon. Good luck with your little one!


----------



## Mike H (May 24, 2018)

Thanks, everyone for the great responses. I really feel like we are getting through potty training and making progress. Only 1 accident in the last several days. Time will tell but my vet said 13 weeks is when he should beginning to understand the connection between outside and potty. 

As far as wet, some mornings, he is all about running in wet grass and other mornings..not so much. I will for sure be investing in a big umbrella. 
I also used to shovel a path for our old dog. So back to making a path for our little man. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mike H said:


> Thanks, everyone for the great responses. I really feel like we are getting through potty training and making progress. Only 1 accident in the last several days. Time will tell but my vet said 13 weeks is when he should beginning to understand the connection between outside and potty.
> 
> As far as wet, some mornings, he is all about running in wet grass and other mornings..not so much. I will for sure be investing in a big umbrella.
> I also used to shovel a path for our old dog. So back to making a path for our little man.
> ...


Just remember that "start" is the operative word. He will not be fully, reliably potty trained (as in, you don't need to think about it) for many, MANY months.

Here is a photo of Kodi (we didn't have the girls at that time) in "Kodi Canyon" during our snowiest ever winter. People with bigger dogs were having trouble with their dogs simply walking out over their fences (our 4' fence was completely buried at one point) but the snow itself kept Kodi in! LOL! After that year, DH bought a small snowblower that we keep inside the back yard to clear paths for the dogs.


----------



## Mike H (May 24, 2018)

Krandall, I love that pic!! 

I bought a golf umbrella this weekend per someone's advice, and did I need it this morning!!! We went out, and I kept him and I dry (somewhat) and he went right away, WIN!!!!!


----------

